# Tikka question



## gp (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a Tikka M695 in 7MM REM. Mag that i have a problem with. It seems when i put the mag in with the bolt closed it does not seat in properly. When you try to chamber a shell the bolt slides past without picking up the shell unless you push on the bottom of the mag and it will do this for all three shells in the mag. But if you put the mag in with the bolt open all the way it will work flawlessly. Is there something a gunsmith or even better i can do myself to fix this? Or do i have to live with it?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You might have to live with it. My Tikkas I dont have that problem with. I load the mag with the bolt open though. Just so I know it is in there right. The mag should make a clicking sound letting you know that its in there...hold on i'm going to go look at mine, I;ll be right back.

Ok back. I did not have any problems with the bolt grabing a shell if I put the mag in place before the bolt opens. I would suggest before going to a smith with it, I would try marking how it sets before and after. If there is a diff you might have to live with it. It might be part of the gun and a glance though the owners manual might clear things up. Also e-mail them. Tell them what is going on and you should get a responce. I have not have a problem getting a gun company to give me a responce. If all else fails then see a smith. If the gun takes the rounds with the bolt open then nothing should be wrong with it. It just might be the way the gun is.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd try a different clip 1st, it's much quicker than any smith or company repair. Could be that the notch that holds your clip in place just needs to be opened up a little too. If you have a place you can leave the clip loaded for a while you might consider that as well, might be able to loosen up the main-spring a bit. Use these as potential quick fixes to get you through season.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have heard of this happening with a 300 WSM. I also know of a 45 auto with a poor clip that did this. What was happening with these two guys was when they pushed their clip in place it collapsed the clip far enough that something was catching and the rounds would not rise into position.
Try this, load one less round into your magazine and clip it into your rifle with the bolt closed. Does this cure the problem. If it does, the problem is the clip. Repositioning the lips of the clip often helps with the 45 auto. I have never tried it with a rifle.


----------



## gp (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks for the replies. I have two clips for the rifle and both do the samething. So mabey the clips wore the same or that is just the way it works Even still it is not much of a problem. I have a friend with the same rifle in 300 win. mag. mabey ill try his clip if it is the same. Im also going to see if it will work properly if i have the bolt closed, but have the handle flipped up. Thanks for the help again.


----------

